# Squats in denver?



## JohnnyB

anyone know of any?


----------



## Clit Comander

first off denver doesn't get that cold in the winter.as compared to the north. it should be around 70 to 80 degrees all winter cept when it snows, but it only has blizzard like snow storms every once in a while. second it may be a good idea to stay off the east side of colfax, but it has been cleaned up alot and most of the punk shows are over there now. as far as squats they're few and far between. there are abbandoned building all along 29th ave. i know if you take the light rail north from the civic center to 29th there are buildings to the left of the station and there is an anarchist collective over there as well. 16th street is the place that the so-called traveling kids chill at and there is ok spange. if your in town ask for lucy's cafe a lot of crusty kids chill there and they know whats going down as far as places to stay. look for a kid named mexi or a kid named dylan at lucy's they should be able to help you out especially if you tell mexi that nate sent you.
peace, good luck and good travels.


----------



## iamcrkt

denver is busted as hell.


----------



## Clit Comander

I completely agree that denver sux, but its better than albuercracky and cheyenne. 

Even tho denver is my hometown its full of housey fucker and i too would advise to pass through as fast as humanly possibly. but if ur stuck there mabey the info i gave will make it a little better.


----------



## iamcrkt

I live in Kansas. I like it here. Cheyenne is fucking awesome by the way!


----------



## Clit Comander

whatever you say man


----------



## iamcrkt

well you must not have spent time in lawrence.


----------



## Clit Comander

that story tells me to stay the fuck away.

Post edited by: Clit Comander, at: 2007/09/10 07:00


----------



## iamcrkt

Oregon is Oregon. Always will be filled with jack asses.


----------



## JohnnyB

thanks for the help guys.
my situation is lookin a lil better so i might still be at my parents house for a while.


----------



## Anarkrust

Just Correcting a miner mishap...It's not called Lucy's Cafe', It's Leela's. Lee;as is located off of 15th and stout(block south of 16th st mall). There is also a good radical community who is very welcoming to travelers:the Pitchfork @ 29th and California(1blck N of 29th&Cali. Lightrail stop). Villacula is 2 blcks W of Unity infoshop, which is located 1/2 block N of 711 @ the corner f 11th&Santa Fe.


----------



## drunken marauder

did someone say boulders?????


----------



## Clit Comander

boulder pretty much sux too. right now i live like 15 mins north of boulder. 
Glenwood springs is pretty cool, but for the most part there aint much going on here.


----------



## Labea

i remember glenwood springs, but i didnt like it much. we couldnt find a place to squat and ended up sleeping literally right next to the highway by that overpass bridge... the river was cool though.


----------



## Clit Comander

Anarkrust said:


> Just Correcting a miner mishap...It's not called Lucy's Cafe', It's Leela's. Lee;as is located off of 15th and stout(block south of 16th st mall). There is also a good radical community who is very welcoming to travelers:the Pitchfork @ 29th and California(1blck N of 29th&Cali. Lightrail stop). Villacula is 2 blcks W of Unity infoshop, which is located 1/2 block N of 711 @ the corner f 11th&Santa Fe.



the are two squats litteraly right a cross the alley from the pitchfork. as far as the pitch fork goes i had to meet kids before they let me stay. so don't just show up. but the kids are pretty cool. 

As far as glenwood goes when did you stay there? cause when i'm there in the summer i stay right on the bank of the river across from the train tracks.


----------



## Labea

Clit Comander said:


> Anarkrust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just Correcting a miner mishap...It's not called Lucy's Cafe', It's Leela's. Lee;as is located off of 15th and stout(block south of 16th st mall). There is also a good radical community who is very welcoming to travelers:the Pitchfork @ 29th and California(1blck N of 29th&Cali. Lightrail stop). Villacula is 2 blcks W of Unity infoshop, which is located 1/2 block N of 711 @ the corner f 11th&Santa Fe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the are two squats litteraly right a cross the alley from the pitchfork. as far as the pitch fork goes i had to meet kids before they let me stay. so don't just show up. but the kids are pretty cool.
> 
> As far as glenwood goes when did you stay there? cause when i'm there in the summer i stay right on the bank of the river across from the train tracks.
Click to expand...


i was in glennwood in mid-august. we woulda stayed there, but the locals told us that it wasnt a safe place to stay. we were tryin to figure out how to get under that train bridge across from the river where your talking about, but couldnt figure it out. only stayed there for a night though. caught a ride all the way to las vegas the next morning!


----------



## Clit Comander

yea i pretty much live on that shore for months at a time, its a really easy place to hop in and out of, and hitch in and out of.


----------



## Clousenschnitzel

this was somewhat helpful. trying to find squats near denver for now, so thanks for the leads. hope they're still there TWO YEARS LATER! haha. thanx though!


----------



## nothingcoolatall

born and raised in denver. guaranteed NOT 70-80 all winter. More like 25-40.


----------



## Deleted member 17306

Labea said:


> i remember glenwood springs, but i didnt like it much. we couldnt find a place to squat and ended up sleeping literally right next to the highway by that overpass bridge... the river was cool though.



It's a tiny mountain town SURROUNDED by wilderness. How the fuck do you not find a spot?


----------



## Multifaceted

Wyle E Coyote said:


> It's a tiny mountain town SURROUNDED by wilderness. How the fuck do you not find a spot?



That town looks absolutely lovely to stay in. Everything's in walking distance from wherever you are.


----------



## Heath Bar

Clit Comander said:


> first off denver doesn't get that cold in the winter.as compared to the north. it should be around 70 to 80 degrees all winter cept when it snows, but it only has blizzard like snow storms every once in a while. second it may be a good idea to stay off the east side of colfax, but it has been cleaned up alot and most of the punk shows are over there now. as far as squats they're few and far between. there are abbandoned building all along 29th ave. i know if you take the light rail north from the civic center to 29th there are buildings to the left of the station and there is an anarchist collective over there as well. 16th street is the place that the so-called traveling kids chill at and there is ok spange. if your in town ask for lucy's cafe a lot of crusty kids chill there and they know whats going down as far as places to stay. look for a kid named mexi or a kid named dylan at lucy's they should be able to help you out especially if you tell mexi that nate sent you.
> peace, good luck and good travels.


yo its not 80 degrees in denver in the winter


----------

